# live from LSC



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lots of ducks by shipping channel like bees a few miles long but not coming to shore even with strong west wind. Shot a few singlrs so far and missed two group of geese. Did harsens yesterday last in draw of four. Never seens so many educated mallards. Duckd are not gone yet but season is almost over.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought Harsens was Self-Regisration now because of conditions..did they announce that they were doing draws again?..


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just pm yesterday he decided to do drawing. Just missed a drake bb.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

So what you are saying is that you don't have any company out there with you. So you tell the whole forum so they can be out there tomorrow. That's very nice of you to tell all those nice people. I don't think I will be heading over there anymore tomorrow. Thanks buddy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

deadduck365 said:


> So what you are saying is that you don't have any company out there with you. So you tell the whole forum so they can be out there tomorrow. That's very nice of you to tell all those nice people. I don't think I will be heading over there anymore tomorrow. Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's the last weekend of the season. If you don't think it is going to be busy then you are dreaming. This thread isn't going to change the amount of pressure on LSC. 

I swear people on here are getting too damn sensitive. I understand not giving away hot spots, and cyber scouting, but LSC is 400+ square miles, not 400 acres. And he didnt even say which area he is hunting. No wonder a lot of guys don't bother posting reports on here anymore.


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Duckman Racing said:


> It's the last weekend of the season. If you don't think it is going to be busy then you are dreaming. This thread isn't going to change the amount of pressure on LSC.
> 
> I swear people on here are getting too damn sensitive. I understand not giving away hot spots, and cyber scouting, but LSC is 400+ square miles, not 400 acres. And he didnt even say which area he is hunting. No wonder a lot of guys don't bother posting reports on here anymore.


:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Duckman Racing said:


> It's the last weekend of the season. If you don't think it is going to be busy then you are dreaming. This thread isn't going to change the amount of pressure on LSC.
> 
> I swear people on here are getting too damn sensitive. I understand not giving away hot spots, and cyber scouting, but LSC is 400+ square miles, not 400 acres. And he didnt even say which area he is hunting. No wonder a lot of guys don't bother posting reports on here anymore.


I think it's funny. 4 Thursdays in a row the place I was heading to on Friday was mentioned specifically. Most know what kind of boat this guy has. Close to shore and shipping channel are not specific at all. It's not about pressure at all. Last Sunday we setup right next to everybody in the cluster and outshot 90% of them. I think it's funny how nobody has friends so they have to talk to somebody. My friends would be like what are you doing. I will tell everybody where I will be for late season. We can all hunt together. My couch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

deadduck365 said:


> I think it's funny. 4 Thursdays in a row the place I was heading to on Friday was mentioned specifically. Most know what kind of boat this guy has. Close to shore and shipping channel are not specific at all. It's not about pressure at all. Last Sunday we setup right next to everybody in the cluster and outshot 90% of them. I think it's funny how nobody has friends so they have to talk to somebody. My friends would be like what are you doing. I will tell everybody where I will be for late season. We can all hunt together. My couch.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you're shooting 90% better than everyone else why do you complain?


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I truely beleive that ALOT of serious waterfowlers don't get onto this site is because of too much nonsense..such as BS, all the ego heads and plain lying..I don't get it myself why people have to do this...it is sorta like hunting at a certain managed waterfowl units!!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Like I said its funny!!!!

Here today gone tomorrow. 

I am the nicest guy you will meet at the launch. Answer every question honestly. If your willing to go out and put in the time on the water, I am willing to share. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

If it's of any consequence, fsamie's post DIDN'T change my plans. Probably not many other's plans eithier.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Lighten up! A bunch of people already know all about LSC and hunt it regularly, like me.

You really think his post is going to all of a sudden inspire people to go check it out? I mean which spot? Over there? Fine, I'll move 400 yards over here.

Sheesh. The shipping channel? Oh snap, it's 14 miles long, better not hunt it, someone else is out there.

Sometimes I think some of you guys just like to b***h.

Samie, kill em all, I always like to read the posts of a die hard.

Do you have a job though? I wish I had the time you do.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

waxico said:


> Samie, kill em all, I always like to read the posts of a die hard.
> 
> Do you have a job though? I wish I had the time you do.


Amen! :lol:
I work close enough to LSC that I hear shots during my morning smoke break but working 7 days a week for the last two years makes it pretty rare that I'm the one shooting anymore :gaga:


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Dino take some time off man.

We only get one lap in this race, and you're missing out.

Trust me, my dad was like you and thought he would have time when he retired. He ended up with the big C and died at 66, 6 years ago today.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Need to talk to somone. Ok, we got four so far and all singles showing up. Bb, rh, buffies, magenser. Did not mean to open a can of worm. Just saying ducks are here. Yes I got a day job and save most of my six week vacation for duck hunting. Still has six days left for this year.:evil:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok I will clarify. I don't really care if people post locations they are at. Sammie a couple years ago asked me for help on finding divers. I gave him the location where we shot the day before. The next day he posted the exact location with a picture of his spread. Houses in the background and everything. The next day (a weekday) it was packed in that location. Need I say anymore? 
Ps that's where I will be tomorrow. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

He probably didn't mean it, but to your point I understand.

I have spots I guard so I know where you're coming from.

Sorry for my sarcasm.

I'm tired and my boats are put away, but since my GF and I broke up I get to field hunt Saturday for the first time in 6 years.

The divers are all yours people. Get it done I hope the ramps are open


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

waxico said:


> Dino take some time off man.
> 
> We only get one lap in this race, and you're missing out.
> 
> Trust me, my dad was like you and thought he would have time when he retired. He ended up with the big C and died at 66, 6 years ago today.


Sorry to hear that 
My girlfriend has a plan...move up north, live where we can afford to be comfortable and hunt and fish when I want...she's a keeper


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

when was that post? i'll have to dig it up from the archives and see if i cant find that house on google earth maybe i can tie up? i'm not really good with my calling yet and only have 18 decoys. cool?


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

bclinton said:


> when was that post? i'll have to dig it up from the archives and see if i cant find that house on google earth maybe i can tie up? i'm not really good with my calling yet and only have 18 decoys. cool?


Sure thing. Pm me to tag along. Just bring a gun and shells and warm clothes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Waterfowl want abees

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Too many shot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Too much whiskey 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

lol drunken foruming is never a good idea!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Timber said:


> You all are a bunch of whinny pussies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> lol drunken foruming is never a good idea!


:lol: My very thought young Jedi warrior


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

jonesy16 said:


> lol drunken foruming is never a good idea!


Yeah, but it was the best post in the entire thread!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

bclinton said:


> Yeah, but it was the best post on the entire thread!


hahahaha agreed!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

jonesy16 said:


> lol drunken foruming is never a good idea!


I feel better though, besides someone has to say what most are thinking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

